

6 Tips for Pitching your Project to a Developer - fumar
http://matchist.com/blog/6-tips-for-pitching-your-project-to-a-developer/

======
bigjimisred
Just forwarded this to a few of my business minded friends currently searching
for devs.

Don't forget to demonstrate that you have made progress as Devs want to work
on projects that are going places, also show excitement!

I keep meeting people at events who are only focused on their needs and have
made no progress because they havnt got a dev yet when they could be doing so
many other pieces.

